# Where can i buy rooibos tea?



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I heard rooibos tea was good for betta fish and i was wondering where I can purchase some? Online or in stores :3


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Tea? For a betta? Or do u mean tea leaves? I'm sorry if that came off as rude, but when I 1st read ur post, I pictured using a dropper 2 give a fish a drink of tea, lol... Idk what I was thinking, lol  
But seriously... I would 1st online for whatever live plants or leaves u want/need. Try aquabid or ebay. U can usually find them cheaper this way, or u could look in specialty aquarium stores, or maybe even ur LFS (if they don't carry something, they may know where 2 get it)


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

I get mine at Whole Foods, if you have those.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I get mine at the supermarket. It's just an organic brand (not certain if it's available in America) that has nothing in it but rooibos (I always check this because I don't want to inadvertently poison everyone).

I get a 40 packet for $5 and that is enough to last me a couple of weeks, only because I am very liberal with my use of it. 

If you only keep splendens and aren't doing 100% water changes all the time, you probably wouldn't need a whole lot.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Kroger Private Select brand if you have that store.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

What exactly is rooibos tea & what is it 4? Forgive me 4 being dumb about the subject, but I've never heard of this stuff....


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rooibos 

It's used in a way similar to IALs.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

But is it just 4 fish.... Or humans 2? I'm thoroughly confused, since some of the replies say grocery stores have it!! Lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No it's intended for humans. It's just able to be used for fish as well.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh, ok... That helps a bunch! What does it do 4 fish?


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I managed to find some in a local grocery store. It's suppose to help regrow betta fish fins and keep them generally healthy


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

I just started using it for my bettas....I also found it at my local supermarket...ya just have to make sure that its 100% Rooibos and no extra flavorings...I Love the tint that it adds to the water too, so pretty :-D


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Pics please!


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

ok I dunno if you can tell from the pics but here goes...


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow..beautiful tanks. I would have thought it was the lighting if I didn't know there was tea in there.  Thanks!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Neecy said:


> I just started using it for my bettas....I also found it at my local supermarket...ya just have to make sure that its 100% Rooibos and no extra flavorings...I Love the tint that it adds to the water too, so pretty :-D



how do you add it in the tank? does it come like small chips or liquid?


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

I was actually able to find it in tea bad form...so I just hung the tea bag in their tank for a little while. you can also prepare water for them and put the tea bag in there for a while and just use that water for a water change ;-)


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh got it. =) thanks =D I am going to get some tomorrow for sure! It will be easier than the IALs at times. the leave tend to block the light for my plants.


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

of course the longer you leave the tea bag in the darker the water will get...but that's up to you


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's the tea in his tank. He really seems to like the effect of the tea. He made a bubble nest and it really active and happy :3


----------



## melitsa (Apr 4, 2014)

Quick question--is everyone using organic rooibos or normal rooibos? I have a few boxes of non-organic rooibos (yum!) and I was thinking of popping a bag in my new betta's tank, but I don't want to hurt him!


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Jadablu, thanks for the heads up that Kroger carried it. I looked everywhere BUT Kroger, saw that, and went immediately to Kroger to buy it! Put it in the tanks, and this morning (less than 24 hours later) Apollo was blowing his first bubble nest! Everyone seems so much more relaxed with it in!


----------

